# Multi gang meter bank



## Bee (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok, I'm doing a 400amp service. There are going to be 7 meters. I understand I need a 400amp main disconnect. From there I'm going to go to my meter bank.
Do they have a 7 gang meter bank? If I have to stack a 4 gang and 3 gang, how can they both be fed?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

It's called a modular meter bank main breaker. The meter sections bolt together, or on both sides of the main depending on how you order it or the manufacturer. It would be advisable you talk to your supply house for your layout order.


----------



## woostaguy (Nov 19, 2012)

Brother ...if your asking this question i suggest you pass on this job


----------

